# Navigon - Mobile Navigator NA - available and on sale



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

now released as the full version!

On of the nicest GOS interfaces and now on iphone, the free version is gone and you can downlaod the full version as of today for only 69$ until aug 15th

oddly it does not come up if you search the app store but if you use the app store link on the navigon website it comes up!

enjoy

i am grabbing it now....

NAVIGON AG - navigonMenu.mobileNavigator - iPhone


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

let me know what you think I am very tempted.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

looks good so far, i am going to test it out tonight...

i will try routes, highway exits (reality view).....

and try throwing it off its route to recalculate......

i will advise

so far the pois are nice, the banks are all branded with canadian logos etc....

its very fast

this compared to the garmin 770 is miles ahead for 1/5th the $$$


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Roaming*

I wonder if it works in US with roaming turned off


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Can you try starting from 33700 Prentis Ave Mission BC end at 1536 Robson St. Vancouver BC and let me know what it routes?



alef0 said:


> I wonder if it works in US with roaming turned off


No data is ever required. When you buy the app, you install 1.25GB of maps, data, POIs, etc. onto your iPhone.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

At least on the 3G if you turn on airplane mode it disables the GPS so you'd have to rely on the roaming feature not to stream data...something I'm not comfortable doing.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i would just go to the states, turn off data, drive for a while look at the navi, then check my data consumed and see that it hasn't budged.....

it is supposed to work as a standalone gps, so i would think that it will. This said the 3gs has different compass etc, and the older iphones may require the little bits of data for triangulation , someone else might know more about the diffs than I.....


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> At least on the 3G if you turn on airplane mode it disables the GPS so you'd have to rely on the roaming feature not to stream data...something I'm not comfortable doing.


I've been on trips the US many times since getting my iPhone a year ago. I've always relied on the fact that Data Roaming is off, and I've never once been charged for roaming data. The only time I have it in airplane mode is while flying!

I only wish there was some reasonable voice & data package for the occasional short trip to the US.


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

I am looking for a good iphone gps system with voice, no internet connection required and a really nice interface, price is a little high but if its better then the 19.99 apps (eg. G-Map Canada) I would have no problem spending the extra dollars

Is this the best navigation app out there right now?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

cchaynes what did you think? Did you get a chance to test it out?


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

well......

so far, here we are.....

nice interface, a tad slow to resume from a phone call back to nav, but i assume this will be the same across all systems on the phone unless they are allowed to run in the background....


the navi features are what you would expect from navigon, nice and crisp, POIs are nice and branded too!

route recalculations are faster than on any physical GPS that i have ever used......

i have not figured out how to find a list format for the route, just map.

like all gps, if you know where you are going, the navigation is terrible and persistent at trying to correct you to an illogical route.


all in all, its better than any garmin that i have ever used and as god or better than the physical navigon units. For my purposes it is great!

i am still testing it out, but so far so good....


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Can you try starting from 33700 Prentis Ave Mission BC end at 1536 Robson St. Vancouver BC and let me know what it routes?
> 
> 
> 
> No data is ever required. When you buy the app, you install 1.25GB of maps, data, POIs, etc. onto your iPhone.


i would love to tell you, but it wont work in that i can only map to a location from mine, i think that multi point is coming in a future release....


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

This is very, very interesting. I may need to pick this up in the future.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

It looks interesting, but so does the TomTom. How many people are waiting until that comes out before deciding? From the demo I saw, it looks pretty cool. One thing that caught my eye is their car cradle. The guy said it "enhances GPS reception". I wonder if that's true.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

.... waiting for TOM TOM.
Also, does anyone think that a free GPS app could be a possibilty?
Cause in my dream world, that's what I'd like.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

corey111 said:


> does anyone think that a free GPS app could be a possibilty?
> Cause in my dream world, that's what I'd like.


Sounds like a dream world to me, there is no way that anyone is going to build a quality app like this and loose thousands or even hundreds of thousands of dollars giving it away for free, if you want a free one there is the map app that Apple includes.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

corey111 said:


> .... waiting for TOM TOM.
> Also, does anyone think that a free GPS app could be a possibilty?
> Cause in my dream world, that's what I'd like.


not going to happen, the gps companies all buy map licenses that they then distribute to the users, thus they would have to lose money to offer that.....


69$ is a good deal for the navigon software and quality of maps provided

as far a tom tom selling you mount, perhaps it might enhance gps, but i tested the navigon and it is very accurate including speed being exactly the same as my digital speedo.....


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

OK, I've had the navigo on my phone for 3 days.. I have my iPhone mounted on my dash, and I've yet been able to use the program due to poor GPS reception.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Garry said:


> OK, I've had the navigo on my phone for 3 days.. I have my iPhone mounted on my dash, and I've yet been able to use the program due to poor GPS reception.


I noticed in the Navigon FAQ that they claim certain cases can interfere with the GPS reception, and recommend taking the unit out of the case. Is yours in a case? Do you have the same problems in the Maps app? Do you have the same problems outside your car? It would be good to know...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

wilecoyote said:


> I noticed in the Navigon FAQ that they claim certain cases can interfere with the GPS reception, and recommend taking the unit out of the case. Is yours in a case? Do you have the same problems in the Maps app? Do you have the same problems outside your car? It would be good to know...


I have a Dodge Caliber, and put my iphone in a Pro Clips vent mount. The magnetometer is a little off, since it is mounted just above the radio and next to the dash.

I haven't tried it out of the car. The phone isn't in a case at all.

I'll report back when I have a chance to stand outside with it.

EDIT: for me at least, there was a huge lag between the time I started the app, and for the app to get a strong lock on the satellites. It took 10 minutes of me standing outside on a clear day for the signal to be useable.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

*Navigon*

Well i have had good success with this navigation system. It is clean and fast and i have not had any issues getting a GPS signal. Also i had G-Map west when i went to California last week and i had data roaming off and worked great!!!!! Looking to see how TOM TOM stacks up.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

corey111 said:


> .... waiting for TOM TOM.
> Also, does anyone think that a free GPS app could be a possibilty?
> Cause in my dream world, that's what I'd like.


If you're willing to jailbreak, there are already 2 free navigation apps for the iPhone:

xGPS - xGPS

xGPS is a free multi-platform navigation app. While not as polished as Navigon or Sygic (or the upcoming TomTom app), it appears to do the job very well. I can't speak from personal experience, but a friend playing with it claims it's quite reliable. The really nice thing about this app is the support for external GPS hardware including the module sold by the xGPS team themselves. This allows older iPhones and iPod Touches to join in on the fun of voice guided turn by turn navigation.

Navit - Navit on Iphone 3G - Navit's Wiki

I have no experience with this one - I just stumbled across it when visiting mp3car.com one day. Here's the mp3car.com article for reference:

MP3Car.com - Your source for mobile computing solutions! - Open Source Turn by Turn iPhone App using Open Street Maps - Navit

Let us know how you make out should you decide to jailbreak and give it a go.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why can't xGPS and Navit submit their apps to iTunes since turn by turn navigation apps are no longer illegal?



Garry said:


> EDIT: for me at least, there was a huge lag between the time I started the app, and for the app to get a strong lock on the satellites. It took 10 minutes of me standing outside on a clear day for the signal to be useable.


That's not right... it takes seconds on my iPhone with G-Map. Do you have the same lag in Google Maps? Anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

oh man I leave in just a few days for a Vancouver > Toronto trip and I am really tempted to pick up this app just not sure I want to spend $70 when I already have a GPS that works just fine.

I would also have to get a Griffin WindowSeat to hold my phone.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

dona83 said:


> That's not right... it takes seconds on my iPhone with G-Map. Do you have the same lag in Google Maps? Anyone else experiencing this issue?


Update: After the second use the app locks in seconds. must've been a glitch. It's a smooth app, I'm glad I bought it!


----------



## fredf (Aug 1, 2009)

*navigon vs g-map*

so what, then, is the opinion here? navigon or g-map.
navigon may be $70 (for now) but it includes ALL of north america. if you need that then $35 for US west and $35 for US east + $20 for Canada is actually more expensive.

which one is currently the 'best'. but, also, which one do you think has more upside--ie: is likely to see more and better improvements in the relatively near future?


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

fredf said:


> so what, then, is the opinion here? navigon or g-map?


Don't forget Sygic and the upcoming release of TomTom for the iPhone. I hope TomTom comes out VERY soon so we get some reviews of it before Navigon goes up in price.


----------



## fredf (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it likely that Tom Tom will be priced out of my market anyway.

As for sygic, that's just one more complication.

I figure it's between G-map and Navigon.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Why do you need a GPS? Follow the setting sun!*



Trevor Robertson said:


> oh man I leave in just a few days for a Vancouver > Toronto trip and I am really tempted to pick up this app just not sure I want to spend $70 when I already have a GPS that works just fine.
> 
> I would also have to get a Griffin WindowSeat to hold my phone.


Is not the ocean, just keep an eye on the road, don't tailgate and follow the setting sun!

I don't really know why one needs turn by turn to cross the country?

And $69 not ( 69$) is rather steep!

I bought all the NAVIONICS West Coast charts on Ap store for $9.99. 
True the price is amazingly low... the quality seem to be very high /detail accurate comparing to raster charts ( scanned copies of the 'old' /real paper charts!)

Equivalent would be nearly $500 for Canadian CHS Vector Charts ( now that is a rip off!)
And on water, especially at night, one does need to know where they are!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I went for it. I'm up at my cottage where 3G is pretty weak. Tried wifi load on the phone where the internet feed is xplornet (SAT) and it will not load to the phone. I got a message saying that when I boot Itunes next time it will download. In other words do not attempt to download this on your Iphone - go to tour mac and sync because of the size of the file.

I'll have to wait until Monday when I get back home to get this operating and I'll take it for a test drive.

These functions will be extremely useful driving in Ottawa and Montreal because of the meandering streets, different street names on the different sides of major highways, canals, etc. - These cities do not have clean grids like a lot of North America. Life improvements!


----------



## Beil (Aug 15, 2009)

wilecoyote said:


> I've been on trips the US many times since getting my iPhone a year ago. I've always relied on the fact that Data Roaming is off, and I've never once been charged for roaming data. ...


But have you actually confirmed that no data was sent or received on the phone itself? I'm not sure that whether you were charged or not is a good way to assess whether or not there was data roaming used. It pretty clear that Rogers/Fido have been sorting out their rates and policies (ie their current arrangement with tethering, the back and forth with the 430/6GB data plan) so the charges (if there should have been any) might have slipped through the cracks.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Roadee is at the App Store....*

I downloaded Roadee ( aemade 2009) for $1.99.

Not real T** T** but it works for a lot less!
( worked very well from Contact List synched from my IMac here in Victoria ) 
As with all these programs, route/ street choices are sometimes weird but it does work and a hell of a lot less than the alternatives!





AgentXXL said:


> If you're willing to jailbreak, there are already 2 free navigation apps for the iPhone:
> 
> xGPS - xGPS
> 
> ...


----------



## fredf (Aug 1, 2009)

one huge problem with Roadee: at the size of only 5MB the maps are obviously NOT stored on the phone. Which means you will incur roaming charges out of your area code.
This could turn out to me one huge expensive bill and much more expensive that the other $70 apps out there!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Not according to Rogers site....*



fredf said:


> one huge problem with Roadee: at the size of only 5MB the maps are obviously NOT stored on the phone. Which means you will incur roaming charges out of your area code.
> This could turn out to me one huge expensive bill and much more expensive that the other $70 apps out there!


No long distance or airtime applies to data usage WITHIN Canada ,,,
obviously if go into States... well... mucho $$$$
http://www.rogers.com/web/content/wireless-plans/iphone_adpacks

So there are NO roaming charge for being out of your area code in Canada!
Just long distance charges if call from one area code to another!

And if you are out of your area, but call within that area you are visiting the call is local...


Check this out

FAQ: National [Within Canada] What's Local/What's Long Distance ~ Incoming/Outgoing - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

And this is last year, but I believe same still applies!

I'm sure HOWEVER will jump in and correct me....

Rogers 6GB for $30/mo on ANY SmartPhone Including BlackBerry - Page 2 - Digital Forum

Q: What is the early cancellation fee for 6gig/$30?
The Data Early Cancellation Fee (DECF) is currently $100. (or $5 for every remaining month left of your 3-year contract, whichever is less). This is charged when you cancel the data portion of your plan, or when you leave Rogers (assuming your voice-plan is month-by-month or no-contract -- there can be a separate cancellation fee for the voice contract)

Q: Are there any other pay-per-use data charges?
Nope. The 6gig/$30 has no other fees. No pay-per-use. No matter which phone. 

Q: Are there data overages?
Rogers now has Data Overage Protection. This means in the unlikely event you go over 6 gigabytes, the first $30 of data overages is $0.50 per megabyte, then $30 per gigabyte thereafter ($0.03 per megabyte). As long as you avoid Bittorrent, you should be OK even with reasonable amounts of video-watching. 6 gigabytes provides approximately 100 hours of YouTube video watching per month (6292 minutes, according to Rogers!)

Q: Any data roaming fees?
None in Canada. If you stay within Canada, you can use the 6GB all over Canada, or even in the backseat of a car, on VIA Rail, Highway 401, Greyhound. There's reception along the whole Northeast corridor -- it is like one massive WiFi hotspot.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Does the Sign Posts and Lane Assistant feature work well in Navigon?


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Does the Sign Posts and Lane Assistant feature work well in Navigon?



We've got a couple of threads running now for GPS issues. I posted this in the other thread but it will help you too because it talks about both those features a bit.

After reading it I'm leaning towards Navigon - especially with the sale price.


iPhoneTunes review: TomTom VS Navigon - All features compared


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Whoops, should've worded it better.

Does the Sign Posts and Lane Assistant feature work well in Navigon in Canada? Would hate to see this feature advertised only to find that it really only works in the US and the major EU coutnries only.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Whoops, should've worded it better.
> 
> Does the Sign Posts and Lane Assistant feature work well in Navigon in Canada? Would hate to see this feature advertised only to find that it really only works in the US and the major EU coutnries only.


Oh yeah it's awesome. The hwy signs practically look almost the same as the real one. It is pretty cool. Navigon is definitely the way to go.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder that the special price of $69.99 ends on August 31st

Here is the iTunes store link
Navigon App


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

well......

I busted down and purchased this app just after my last post and I have to say that the UI and such are nice (especially if you are looking for a BestBuy or WalMart) although it did take me about 5 min to figure out how to get the voice prompt to stop saying turn in one mile to one KLM.

I must say that I am sure hoping that I am missing something though or else I will be really pissed that I blew $70.

I own a Garmin nuvi and I can put in the full address including street number and house number (like I live at 19036 (that is 190th Street and house number is 36) From what I can tell Navigon needs me to enter 190 the the cross street and find the house my self not like my Garmin that says arriving on left...

So I thought that I was missing something with the UI so I just used the link from Addressbook and well it send me to not to my house but a place very very far from my house to be honest a place just out side of Edmonton!!

Anyone that has purchased got any tips as if I can't figure this out I will be contacting Apple and hoping that I can get some kind of refund so I can buy the Tom Tom app.

I sure hope I am not out $70


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> well......
> 
> I busted down and purchased this app just after my last post and I have to say that the UI and such are nice (especially if you are looking for a BestBuy or WalMart) although it did take me about 5 min to figure out how to get the voice prompt to stop saying turn in one mile to one KLM.
> 
> ...



have it and like it, i really don't understand what you are asking.....

you go to enter address

change the state or province if needed
enter the city ( partial will find it)
then the street name ( again partial entry usually works)

then the house #

why would i care if i entered it all in one line?

Garmin is brutal!

perhaps you just need to to get used to this entry 

i find the Garmin interface awful, and our phones are way faster the the gear provided with a physical GPS....

did id miss your question?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> have it and like it, i really don't understand what you are asking.....
> 
> you go to enter address
> 
> ...



ya I guess I did miss the house number thing on the 2nd screen but I still find it kinda querky, and it still can not find my house 

oh well I will fart around with it a bit more today but looks like I am an unhappy buyer


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

not finding your house is a bit of an issue!


but my experience thus far has been great!

Lane assist is fantastic, fast on the mac os

poi DB is full of stuff

hope it works out for you!

like you say it might just take some getting used to, every gps i have ever used has annoyed me in one way or another


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

I bought the Navigon app as well, and took it for a test run yesterday. It found my house without any problems, as well as a few POIs and other addresses I gave it. I liked that it even told me as I approached my destination whether it was on the left or right. 

I was also really impressed at how it automatically recalculated my route if I missed a turn or took an alternate road. I even did a test where I just plugged it in to my audio but didn't look at it and navigated entirely by the voice prompts, and indeed it got me to the location I set.

The only cons I've noticed so far are that it takes quite a long time to load and so if you want to leave the app for any reason after you start it, it's a bit of a pain. Also, it would be really nice if it read out the street names, which I understand is coming in an update eventually. [What makes this slightly less of a problem is that if you tap the name of the road at the bottom of the screen, it toggles between showing the road you are on, and the name of the road where you next need to turn.]

All in all I'm very happy with it ... so far!


----------

